# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  10 լավագույն ֆիլմերը ըստ ակումբցիների

## Յոհաննես

Ըհը,գրում ենք մեր սիրելի ֆիլմերի թոփ 10֊ը։Գրում ենք ռեժիսորի անունը ու կողքը ֆիլմի վերնագիրը։Վատ չէր լինի,եթե ամեն ֆիլմի մասին մի փոքր էլ մեկնաբանություն թողնեիք։

----------

ivy (15.06.2018), Աթեիստ (15.06.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Թեման բացելուց հետո նոր հասկացա,թե ինչքան դժվար է 10 ֆիլմ առանձնացնել:
1.Jim Jarmusch-Dead Man-Ժպիտ մը
2.Paul Thomas Anderson-There will be blood-ըստ իս Դեյ-Լուիսը բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն դերասանն է,էս ֆիլում իրա խաղը հանճարեղ է:
3.Quentin Tarantino-Inglourious Basterds-Դե առանց Քվենթինի թոփ 10 չի լինի:Շատերի կարծիքով իրա լավագույն ֆիլմը pulp fiction-ն է,բայց ես նախապատվությունը տալիս եմ ԱՆՓԱՌՈՒՆԱԿ ՍՐԻԿԱՆԵՐԻՆ:Ֆրանսիական բառի դիալոգը և Վալցի աննկարագրելի խաղը  :Love: 
4.David Lynch-Mullholland Dr.-Լինչի ֆիլմերից Eraserhead-ն էլ կարար լիներ էս թոփում,իսկ Mullholland Dr-ը երեք անգամ նայելուց հետո սկսեցի կամաց-կամաց հասկանալ: 
5. Jim Jarmusch-Only Lovers left alive-Երեկոյան միացրեք էս ֆիլմը ու վայելեք,կադրերի գեղեցկությունից ու երաժշտությունից հնարավոր է օրգազմի հասնել:
6. Nicolas Winding Refn-Drive ժպիտ մը
7. Nicolas Winding Refn-Bronson-Էն որ սաղ Թոմ Հարդի են ասում,պետք է նախ էս ֆիլմը ու Սծյուարտը նայեն,որ տեսնեն էս տղու տաղանդը:
8. Darren Aronofsky- The Fountain-Ժամանակին Արոնոֆսկին հանաճարեղ էր,հետո նկարեց Սև Կարապը
9. Daniel Scheinert, Dan Kwan- Swiss Army Man-ժամանակակից հասրակությունը այ էս ֆիլմը պետք է նայի:
10. Night Shyamalan- The Village-Եթե վերջնամասը էդքան անորակ չլիներ,միգուցե թոփ 5-ի մեջ էլ լիներ:
Հանճարեղ ֆիլմեր մնացին իմ թոփ 10-ից դուրս,բայց շեշտը ոչ թե հզոր ֆիլմերի վրա եմ դրել,այլ էն ֆիլմերի,որոնք ավելի հոգեհարազատ են,կամ ավելի շատ են համապատասխանում հիմիկվա տրամադրությանս:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2018), Chuk (16.06.2018), ivy (15.06.2018), Jarre (18.06.2018), LisBeth (16.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (17.06.2018), Աթեիստ (19.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, մեծ մասը բոյֆրենդիս սիրած ֆիլմերն են: Ի դեպ, բոյֆրենդս մի քանի տարի Նիկոլաս Վինդինգ Ռեֆնի մոտ ա աշխատել 
Ես չունեմ սիրած ֆիլմերի տասնյակ: Մենակ մի ֆիլմ կա, որը կարամ ասեմ սիրածս ֆիլմն ա: Էդ հանեկեի Սերն ա: Բայց տասնյակ կազմել չեմ կարա. ես շատ արագ մոռանում եմ տեսածս ֆիլմերը

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2018), Յոհաննես (15.06.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Գրողը տանի, մեծ մասը բոյֆրենդիս սիրած ֆիլմերն են: Ի դեպ, բոյֆրենդս մի քանի տարի Նիկոլաս Վինդինգ Ռեֆնի մոտ ա աշխատել 
> Ես չունեմ սիրած ֆիլմերի տասնյակ: Մենակ մի ֆիլմ կա, որը կարամ ասեմ սիրածս ֆիլմն ա: Էդ հանեկեի Սերն ա: Բայց տասնյակ կազմել չեմ կարա. ես շատ արագ մոռանում եմ տեսածս ֆիլմերը


Ես էլ չէի հիշի,եթե imdb-ում կամ kinopoisk-ում գրանցված չլիներ  :Blush: 
Բոյֆրենդիդ հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը,իմ համար Նիկոլասը հետաքրքիր դեմք է ու մեծ հաճույքով հետը կզրուցեի իրա ֆիլմերի մասին։
Սերը չեմ նայել,մի տեսակ չի ձքում,Հանեկեից Դաշնակահարուհին եմ նայել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ըհը,գրում ենք մեր սիրելի ֆիլմերի թոփ 10֊ը։Գրում ենք ռեժիսորի անունը ու կողքը ֆիլմի վերնագիրը։Վատ չէր լինի,եթե ամեն ֆիլմի մասին մի փոքր էլ մեկնաբանություն թողնեիք։


Ես դժվար հիշեմ տասը ֆիլմ, որ նայել եմ․․․ 

Յոհաննես․․․  :Unsure:  :Tomato:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես դժվար հիշեմ տասը ֆիլմ, որ նայել եմ․․․ 
> 
> Յոհաննես․․․


Ես խի՞ թեմա բացեմ,որ դուք էլ չգրեք  :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես խի՞ թեմա բացեմ,որ դուք էլ չգրեք


Կակռազ արձագանքում եմ կարողացածիս չափով  :Jpit:  

Իրականում տարին մեկ հազիվ եմ հասցնում ֆիլմ նայել ու շատ արագ մոռանում եմ, բայց դուք գրեք, կգցեմ "ապագա նայելիքների" ոսկե ֆոնդ  :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (15.06.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Կակռազ արձագանքում եմ կարողացածիս չափով  
> 
> Իրականում տարին մեկ հազիվ եմ հասցնում ֆիլմ նայել ու շատ արագ մոռանում եմ, բայց դուք գրեք, կգցեմ "ապագա նայելիքների" ոսկե ֆոնդ


հա,էն swiss army man-ը առաջինը կնայես ։Դ

----------

Բարեկամ (15.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կակռազ արձագանքում եմ կարողացածիս չափով  
> 
> Իրականում տարին մեկ հազիվ եմ հասցնում ֆիլմ նայել ու շատ արագ մոռանում եմ, բայց դուք գրեք, կգցեմ "ապագա նայելիքների" ոսկե ֆոնդ


Է ես որ տարին առնվազն քսան-երեսուն կինո եմ նայում, ի՞նչ օգուտ: Մեկ ա սաղ մոռանում եմ: Մի տեսակ ոնց որ կինոյին նվիրված ժամանակն ա քիչ, նենց էլ թողած ազդեցությունը

----------


## LisBeth

Մի քիչ բարդ ա, բայց կփորձեմ ես էլ կազմել, նախօրոք եմ ասում հերթականությունը ռանդոմ ա լինելու, մեկը մեկիս ավել պակաս չի։ Վաղը կտեղադրեմ

----------


## տեսիլք

Էս էլ իմ ցուցակը առանց հատուկ դասավորության։ Քանի որ Նոյի թվի մարդ եմ, կինոներն էլ են հին  :Smile:  Թվով տասը չեն, բայց որ հետո միտս գան, կտեղադրեմ՝

Gaspar Noé - Irréversible Էս մեկը ոնց որ ասում են, փրթած թան չի ամեն մարդու բան չի, կինոթատրոնում շատերը չդիմացան դուրս էկան, բայց դիմացողներին վերջում պարգևատրում էր սպասվում։

Philippe Muyl - Le papillon  Առաջին հայացքից պարզ, բայց խորը ֆիլմ մարդկային հարաբերությունների մասին, ծերունու ու աչոնի դինամիկան ֆիլմում շատ լավն ա։

Bernardo Bertolucci  Ultimo tango a Parigi Բեռտոլուչին իրան հատուկ տաղանդով թաբուներ ա մեջտեղ հանում ու սկսում անխնա ջարդուփշուր անել դրանք։ 

Bernardo Bertolucci  The Dreamers  Էս իսկական խնջույք ա կինոսիրահարների համար լեցուն թռուցիկ ուրիշ ֆիլմերից կադրերով։ Դերասանների խաղը, մոտիկից նկարած տեսարանները պարզապես պետք ա նստել ու վայելել։

Andrey Zvyagintsev Возвращение  Հզոր ֆիլմ, ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունների մասին։ Զվյագինցևի հետ հարցարույցը ֆիլմի նկարահանման մասին նույնքան հետաքրքիր էր ինչքան հենց ինքը ֆիլմը։  

Alejandro G. Iñárritu - Amores Perros  Էս մեկն էլ թող առանց մեկնաբանության լինի։

----------

LisBeth (16.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (17.06.2018), Յոհաննես (16.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Էս էլ խոստացածս․

 1․ *Տարանտինո - Քիլլ Բիլլ*․ տարօրինակ ա, էսքան հանճարեղ գործերի մեջ սա եմ ամենաշատը սիրում։ Մի հարյուր անգամ նայել եմ։ Որ վերցնես, ինքը տիպիկ տարանտինոական կինո ա, ուժեղ դիալոգներով, կերպարներով։ Բայց ես իրան այլ բաների համար եմ սիրում։ Նախ շատ նուրբ պահեր կան մեջը, օրինակ Բիլլի խոսքերը Բեթմենի ու Սուպերմենի մասին, կամ որ հինգ հարվածով սիրտը պատռում ա ու որ ասում ա ինչի ինձ չէիր ասել, ասում ա՝ որովհետև ես վատ մարդ եմ։ Ու մի հատ սրտակեղեք սաունդ։

2․ *Ուես Անդերսեն - Ձրային կյանքը Սթիվ Զյուսի հետ*․ Ուեսի ֆիլմերի էսթետիկան ուրիշ ա, ինքը համաչափության գիժ ա ու իրա բոլոր ֆիլմերում դա կա։ Համ էլ սաղ գունագեղ աբսուրդը քեզ իր մեջն ա առնում։ Էս մեկն եմ առանձնացրել, որովհետև Մյուրեյի խաղը վերջն ա։

3․ *Թոմ Հարդիի* մասին խոսք գնաց, ուրեմն իրա բոլոր նշված ֆիլմերը լավն էն, բայց Իմ ավագ եղբայր՝ սերժանտ Սթոլերը իմ ամենասիրած դերերից ա։ Ու էն որ ինքը ընդեղ տկլոր ա ման գալիս, հեչ կապ չունի  :LOL:  Ուղղակի էդքան փոքր տարածքում կերպարների զարգացումը շատ դիանամիկ ա արված։

4․* Կուբրիկ* - Իրանից դժվար ա մի բան առանձնացնելը, որովհետև կայուն որակ ա իրա մոտ, չկան վայրէջքներ ու վերելքներ։ Բայց Ֆուլ մեթըլ ջաքեթը կնշեմ, որպես իրա իմ ամենասիրած գործը։

5․ *Տարկովսկի - Սոլյարիս*․ սա երևի գրքերի ամենահաջող էկրանիզացիայի օրինակներից ա։ Պահպանված մթնոլորտովը մենակ ամեն ինչ արժի։

6․ *Ֆինչեր* - Այո, ոչ մի անակնկալ․․ ևս մի հանճարեղ էկրանիզացիայի նմուշ։ Ֆայթ քլաբ։ Ու էս ֆիլմի ու իրա դետալների վրա շարունակ բացահայտումներ եմ անում։ 

7․* Կուրասավա - Յոթ սամուրայները*․  չնայած որ լիքը թխվել ա էս ֆիլմից, բայց օրիգինալին դեռ հասնող չի եղել։

8․ *Կիմ Կի Դուկ - Վատ տղան*․ սենց ա վայթեմ․․ իրա ֆիլմերը արևելյան մշակույթի, զգայական աշխարհի ու կյանքի մասին լիքը սիորւմ բաներ են բացահայտում։ Դաժը էս մեկը։ Առավել ևս սա։

9․ *Նոլան - Մեմենտո*․ էս ժամանակի ու գիտակցության մանիպույատրին շատ եմ սիրում, ու բորոն էլ կդնեյի էս ցանկում, տեղ չկա ուղղակի։

10․ *Գայ Րիչի - Լօք, սթօք ընդ թու սմոքին բարըլզ*․ մեկ ա իրա ֆիլմերի տեմպերամենտը հազար կիլոմետրից ճանաչելի ա, ու որոշ բացառություններով, բոլորը համարյա կարելի ա ցիտատների մասնատել ու վայելել։ Խելահեղ ընթացք, լիքը գործողությոններ, որոնց հազիվ ես հասցնում հետևես։ Դուրս գալիս ա սա։

 Էսքանը։ Ասեմ որ վերցրել եմ ոչ այդքան ծանր նայվող ֆիլմեր, բայց ափսոս տեղս էլի քիչ էր։ Շատ սիրածս ֆիլմեր վերևներում կային, շատերը երևի ներքևներում կլինեն։

 Հատուկ մրցանակի է արժանանում *Գասպար Նոեի Սերը*, որի մասին ուղղակի կլռեմ։

----------

Freeman (17.06.2018), Աթեիստ (19.06.2018), Յոհաննես (17.06.2018), տեսիլք (17.06.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Տեսիլք.  Irréversible-ը իմ բանն էլ չէր,ավելի ճիշտ իմ ֆիլմը չէր :Ճ   Le papillon-ն լավ հիշեցրիր,փոքր ժամանակ եմ նայել ու հավեսով մի հատ էլ կնայեի: Ultimo tango a Parigi-ն չեմ նայել, The Dreamers –ը ինձ համար Ֆրոյդի ու քիչ մը Մարքսի գաղափարներից ստեղծաց ֆիլմ էր:Դերասանները ազդում էին վրես,մեկ-մեկ զարմանում եմ,որ Գարելին տենց շատ են սիրում,Եվա Գրինն վատ դերասանուհի չի,բայց իմ կարծիքով գերգնահատված է:Ամենաշատը իրա ֆիլմերից Perfect Sense-ն եմ հավանում ու էդտեղ իրոք լավ է խաղում:  Возвращение-ն չեմ նայել, Звягинцев-ի ֆիլմերից մենակ Левиафан-ն եմ նայել ու ահագին հավանել եմ,շատ լավ է ներկյացնում մեր օրերի Ռուսաստանի կորած-մոլորած բնակավայրերի կյանքը(մեկը չկա ասի,թե դու ինչ գիտես մեր օրերի ռուսաստանի կորած-մոլորած բնակավայրերի կյանքը) : Amores Perros-ը էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում ու ընդհանրապես Ինյարիտուի ֆիլմերը չեմ սիրում,իրա ֆիլմերը եզակի քնաբեր են,միակ բացառությունը ինձ համար Բաբելոնն է,այ էս ֆիլմը ահագին շուտ եմ նայել ու մեծ ազդեցություն էր թողել:

----------

տեսիլք (17.06.2018)

----------

